# Freddy vs Jason



## Master of Blades (Aug 18, 2003)

Has anyone seen this movie? And is it any good? Im just thinking if its scary and good fun I might have to go check it out. But if it isnt worth it then why bother


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Has anyone seen this movie? And is it any good? Im just thinking if its scary and good fun I might have to go check it out. But if it isnt worth it then why bother  *



I've seen it, it's not at all scary (unless you're an 8 year old girl...)

I didn't really enjoy it, I just felt like getting out of the house! It's not too good really, crappy plot, crappy effects, crappy clichés etc..., but I suppose it might appeal to an ardant fan of the series.

Go watch American Wedding and oggle Alyson Hannigan instead..  

Ian.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I've seen it, it's not at all scary (unless you're an 8 year old girl...)
> 
> I didn't really enjoy it, I just felt like getting out of the house! It's not too good really, crappy plot, crappy effects, crappy clichés etc..., but I suppose it might appeal to an ardant fan of the series.
> ...




Damn, supposed to see it with my girlfriend this weekend :shrug:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 21, 2003)

this was the first jason or freddy movie I ever seen it was realy good i thought I bet they will make a sequal. The theather was very packed


----------



## Hurdoc (Aug 21, 2003)

I had a very low expectation for this movie... and it failed to even meet that. Just went to pass some time, so all was not lost.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 22, 2003)

how could u not like it had everything


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Go watch American Wedding and oggle Alyson Hannigan instead.. *



sounds good.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *sounds good. *



Hehe, by the end of the film _I_ wanted to marry her!  :rofl: 

Ian.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Hehe, by the end of the film I wanted to marry her! *



She's a hot one.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 5, 2003)

AMERICAN WEDDING No  don't see that it is the worst of the 3 go see freddy vrs jason it is great for dates cause the girl will problay get scared


----------

